
What if scroll bars on the iPhone X worked like the game “Snake”? - groodt
https://github.com/ZevEisenberg/ScrollSnake
======
valine
This is neat. Although Apple seems a bit touchy when it comes to their iPhone
X notch. In the new iPhone X human interface guidelines Apple states that apps
should not "mask or call special attention to key display features." I would
guess that rules snake scrollbars or games that use the notch as a boundary.
It's a shame really.

[https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/o...](https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/overview/iphone-x/)

